# window rubber seal replacement



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

*I tring to replace my window rubber seal due to the fact that now I'm getting wind whistling while I'm driving in my car I tried to replace but It not that easy as it seems. If anybody done this before doyou have too take out the window it self. Because I tried and it look like thats what I have to so the rubber have to get in the groves of the window, if somebody know a quicker way in doing this please help thanks in advance.*


----------

